# Unable to Open Microsoft Store



## ryrhino (Jul 28, 2013)

Windows 8.1 64bit is my OS.
I recently did a system refresh.
Since doing the system refresh I am unable to open Microsoft store. I did all the steps from this http://windowsinstructed.com/troubleshoot-windows-store-i...

I then went to this http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/wiki/windows8_... 
this link was on the previous article. I did a sfc scan and the result was windows did not find any integrity violations. The article said that if I got that result to try step 2 or ask a professional for help. I didn't run the DISM scan. Do you think I should run it? 
On my apps screen by the Microsoft store tile the word error appears. I also have error by a lot of other titles too many tiles to list. I don't know if that information will help to solve the issue.
When I click on the store title it blinks for a few seconds then disappears.
On the start screen there is a white circle with a black X in the lower right corner of the tile. 

How do I get the store to open?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## sunnysky50m (Mar 31, 2008)

Did UAC get disabled?


----------



## ryrhino (Jul 28, 2013)

I set UAC to always and tried to open the store but was still unable to do so. I tried to open the store with UAC set at the default setting and was unable to do so.

Where should the UAC be set?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

I had this same problem after I upgraded to Win 8.1. I solved the issue by following advice similar to what is on this page:

windows 8.1 - Store won't open after upgrade - Super User

If the above doesn't work, try creating a new Admin user account. If the Store will open it then you can use it and delete the old account and use the new one.


----------



## ryrhino (Jul 28, 2013)

When I ran the command prompt this is the result 









I don't know what these results mean. I don't know what I need to do next.


----------



## ryrhino (Jul 28, 2013)

MPR said:


> If the above doesn't work, try creating a new Admin user account. If the Store will open it then you can use it and delete the old account and use the new one.


When I tried to open pc settings to create a new user account I was unable to open pc settings the same thing happens as is happening when I try to open the store icon.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Sounds like you may have more problems than just not being able to access the store. If sfc/scannow doesn't fix issues perhaps a refresh is in order. Make sure to back up your data before you refresh.


----------



## ryrhino (Jul 28, 2013)

When I clicked on the black X I got the following pop up: This app can't open. There's a problem with the apps name is here contact your system administrator about repairing or reinstalling it. How do I repair or reinstall apps?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Download SFCFix.exe. After that runs, run *SFC /scannow* in an elevated *Command Prompt* not in Power Shell.


----------



## ryrhino (Jul 28, 2013)

Here are results of SFCFix
SFCFix version 2.4.5.0 by niemiro.
Start time: 2015-08-16 08:15:10.260
Microsoft Windows 8.1 Update 3 - amd64
Not using a script file.

AutoAnalysis::
SUMMARY: No corruptions were detected.
AutoAnalysis:: directive completed successfully.

Successfully processed all directives.
SFCFix version 2.4.5.0 by niemiro has completed.
Currently storing 0 datablocks.
Finish time: 2015-08-16 08:15:42.056
----------------------EOF-----------------------

Here are the sfc /scannow results 








What are next steps?


----------



## ryrhino (Jul 28, 2013)

I have not done so but was wondering if anyone thinks using this software Tweaking.com - Windows Repair might help resolve the issues I am having.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Try step 3 listed here then retry step 2 (remember to open an Admin command prompt):

Store - Re-register in Windows 8 and 8.1

Note that many still can't get the Store to work properly under Win 8.1 even after a drastic step as a Reset. Another option, is to go ahead and migrate to Windows 10 if your system is capable of running it and you qualify for the free upgrade. Windows 10 doesn't have many of the problems that Win 8.x did.


----------



## ryrhino (Jul 28, 2013)

When I did the steps from Store - Re-register in Windows 8 and 8.1
I got If you get the 0x8007064A error in quotes below, then it means that the Packages registry key below does not have System set as it's owner.

This is step 3 from this Take Ownership of a File, Folder, Drive, or Registry Key in Windows 8
I do not know what I need to put for this Substitute full path of folder or drive with the full path of the folder or drive letter, and substitute file extension with the actual file extension that you want to take ownership of within quotes.

Substitute user name with the actual user name of the user account you want to set as owner within quotes.

Please tell me what I need to put as the path of folder and file extension in the cmd prompt.

Thanks


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

> If you get the 0x8007064A error in quotes below, then it means that the Packages registry key below does not have System set as its owner.





> To take ownership of a registry key
> 
> •Open Registry Editor.
> •Click the key you want to take ownership of.
> ...


----------



## ryrhino (Jul 28, 2013)

Did I do this correctly? If not what do I need to do? What other screen shots do you need to see if any to see if I did this correct?










I didn't see anything that said Under Change owner to, click the new owner, and then click OK

Thanks


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

The third update of Windows10 announced today solves this problem. I don't know if it works for 8.1.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

As Corday said, go to Windows update and update your system. Apparently SYSTEM has full control of the Registry key. If re-registering still doesn't work I don't know what else to do.

As I said before, I'd recommend upgrading to the free Win 10 if your system is eligible and your computer capable.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

You might try this:

Take Ownership - Add to Context Menu in Windows 8

It adds a "Take Ownership" selection to the right-click menu. It makes taking ownership of files, folders and keys much more simple.


----------



## ryrhino (Jul 28, 2013)

I installed take ownership. Please explain how to use it to try to get the store and other tiles open.

I am able to change ownership in regedit. Which one do I set as owner if system shouldn't be the owner?

I don't have much experience with changing registry items. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

According to the linked threads, SYSTEM should be the owner of the key, which it seem to be. 

Does your system meet the upgrade criteria for Win 10? I upgraded from 8.1 to Win 10 and it changed nothing in my settings, data files or apps. It was by far the cleanest OS revision upgrade I've ever done. As Sobeit said, Win 10 has specifically been patched to address this issue.

Have you installed the latest Win 8.1 updates at least?


----------



## ryrhino (Jul 28, 2013)

My system does qualify for the w10 upgrade. I have read that it might be better to wait to upgrade. 

I do have the most current w8.1 updates. 

Is not being able to open the store and other tiles a glitch? In the past I have been able to open all the tiles. Why can't they be opened now?
Do you think my machine has some corruption of some kind? If so what would you suggest I do? Any tests I can do to check for any corruptions?
If I do have a corruption of some kind upgrading to w10 would or wouldn't solve the issue I am having?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

As Corday said, there is a specific update in Win 10 that addresses the exact issue you are having. I have been running Win 10 for a couple of weeks now and am completely happy with it.



> the new update is designed to fix the Windows 10 Store issues


Microsoft's third Windows 10 cumulative update said to fix Store issues | ZDNet


----------



## sunnysky50m (Mar 31, 2008)

I am wondering if you log onto Windows with your hotmail acct and pw or just a local pw. ( COntrol Panel > User Aaccounts.... Web Credentials)
That might be necessary as well as any setting of UAC active.,


----------

